# Downhill Rennen in Gudensberg



## Whiplash 87 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo, nach dem das Winterrennen so gut gelaufen ist werden wir im Sommer ein weiteres Rennen veranstalten. 

Diesmal allerdings mit ein paar Änderungen. Die Strecke habe ich wieder gut verändert und der letzte Sprung wird jetzt fertig gemacht. Wir bekommen von der Stadt nen Bagger und der macht dann ne richtig große Landung. Programm Punkte sind:

- Downhill Rennen (diesmal mit Startnummern und 5 Euro pro Fahrer), es wird ja nach dem wie viel Fahrer kommen 2-3 Läufe geben. 
- Dann können Tricks über das Rodgap und den letzten Sprung gezeigt werde
- Moderation des ganzen durch Schoppie ( einer der Chefs vom Fahrradladen Gudensberg) 
- Essen und Trinken soll es auch zu fairen Preisen geben. 

Ich möchte auch versuchen die Mountain Bike Rider zu uns zu holen das die nen Bericht schreiben.
Die Strecke ist eine Offizielle Vereins strecke und wird auch noch dem entsprechen beschildert. 
Bis die Strecke fertig ist wird es allerdings noch etwas dauern. Wir müssen noch die Sturz Zonen abstecken, die Wege zum Hochschieben frei machen, 2 Holz Sachen erneuern, ein kleineres Roadgap neben das kleine bauen und ich werde die Strecke noch schön mit Steinen Pflastern damit das auch genügend ballert. 

Das ganze wird morgens beginnen und abends Enden. 

Wenn ihr Anregungen habt oder zum fahren vorbei kommen wollt sagt bescheid. Es gibt auch einen Verein vom Fahrradladen wo man eintreten kann (kostet 1 Euro im Monat). Die Vorteile sind das neben dem Rennen die Strecke für Vereinsmitglieder Kostenlos ist. Ansonsten kostet die Tageskarte 2,5 Euro. Wir wollen dann auch einen Trainingstag einrichten. Da soll dann immer jemand vom Amok Racing Team anwesend sein und die Strecke aufschließen. 

Bei uns auf der Strecke läuft nicht ohne Protektoren ( Saefty Jacket, Fullface Helm, Knieschoner und Langfinger Handschuhe). Eigentlich sollte das klar sein und ist es den meisten auch aber wollte es nur nochmal sagen.

Wenn ich einen genaue Termin habe werde ich den an dieser Stelle bekannt geben.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (8. Juni 2008)

Björn ich bewunder immer wieder deinen Einsatz für den DH Sport. Hut ab! Gibt nicht viele Leute die sich so für eine Sache einsetzen. Thumps up Keule weiter so..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. Juni 2008)

jupp,
dass muss man dem björn lassen. einsatz für den bergabsport zeigt er immer wieder. und uneigennützig ist er auch!


----------

